# Does anyone have experience of Thule EuroClassic G5 904 rack



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience or views on the Thule EuroClassic G5 904 tow bar mounted cycle rack?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yes I use one, I was very sceptical that it would do the job, but it does, the best bike rack on the market as far as I am concerned Excellent.

Buy one from Halfords for a bargain! I bought mine for less than I could buy it trade 8O 

I wouldn't buy one as I thought that the clamp on the tow ball wouldn't be up to it, until our ex wardens arrived back at Cornish Farm with one after his holiday and stood on his to prove a point!

Eddie


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Thule rack, not sure of the exact no. Its a two bike clamp on its been to spain twice with Electric bikes on. Its the best bit of kit i have ever bought. It was from Towequippe about £200 delivered.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can only echo the previous comments. Don't know what number mine is but it's a good piece of kit. Easy to use, deceptively simple.

JohnW


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. Me too.   

Just the same misgivings as Eddie, but there's no way that clamp is going to move! You will see when you get it - the design is simple, but very effective.   

Ours has taken two bikes to Italy, Provence, Burgundy and the Dordogne.

Excellent bit of kit.  

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info and views,

What about security for the bikes and I guess the rack itself. Presumably you wrap a chain around the bikes, rack and tow bar?

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Thanks for the info and views,
> 
> What about security for the bikes and I guess the rack itself. Presumably you wrap a chain around the bikes, rack and tow bar?
> 
> Pete


Got it in one Pete!   

Do be aware if you are fitting it to the van, just how much longer it will make the vehicle. They stick out quite a long way behind!! :roll:

The ferry companies will probably charge you extra if you don't declare the additional length. I got away with it in the car (quite innocently) twice, but on a third trip I was clobbered. 8O

Worth noting that an option with a Strikeback alarm is >> explained here <<

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a Thule towbar mounted rack which I use on the car. It has travelled 10'so of thousands of miles around the country at high speed with 2 or bikes on it. I bet it is more then 10 years old now as well 

It is still in use and going strong for a few more years. 

Richard..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Thanks for the info and views,
> What about security for the bikes and I guess the rack itself. Presumably you wrap a chain around the bikes, rack and tow bar?
> Pete


Pete,

I bought a lock for the rack which slips over the head of the 'bolt' and stops anyone just being able to undo it and remove the rack in its entirety. Probably not the most secure item you've ever seen but it's a deterrent!

JohnW


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Again, we have one and was also dubious about the towball. Totally happy now, especially as I (I can't say we!) backed into a wall - the rack bent but there was no movement on the ball.

Ron


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Having decided to buy one, I'm confused by all the different model numbers and prices ranging from approx £70 to over £300.

I went the our local Halfords (they have a 50% off sale) but they didn't do any of the models I'd been looking at on the web and the only one they had was all boxed up for three bikes anyway.

Which model is which and do I need to pay £200+?


----------

